

Brad, let's get together - bootload
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2009/09/15/bradLetsGetTogether.html

======
jgalvez
I wish I could downvote this. It's amazing how people still give attention to
Dave Winer. Haven't we gone through this before?

------
mcantelon
This reminds me of Winer's past griping about the world not adopting his
version of RSS (<http://backend.userland.com/davesRss2PoliticalFaq>). If your
standard is open and superior, hackers will use it. If they don't, spend your
time innovating on The Next Big Problem instead of insisting that everyone
else doesn't get it.

~~~
blasdel
The only feed consumers that do not support Atom are controlled by (and solely
used by) Dave Winer.

------
calambrac
Brad Fitzpatrick needs to prove he cares about the web?

To Dave Winer?

This is ridiculous.

------
seldo
Never trust a man who thinks every paragraph of his blog is worthy of an
individual permalink.

~~~
bootload
_"... every paragraph of his blog is worthy of an individual permalink ..."_

No but think of it this way. Each idea can be linked. The fine grained linking
is possible because Dave uses an outliner for ideas ~
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outliner>

Dave's obsessed with them ~ <http://www.outliners.com/>

